# Ice Cream In The Winter



## Chet (Nov 22, 2020)

It was on sale last week so I got a 1/2 gallon and just tried it today. Temperature outside was 42 degrees F. It just did not taste the same as it does in the summer on a hot day. I guess I'm programmed for summer ice cream only. Anybody eat ice cream in the winter?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 22, 2020)

Technically we don't have a true winter in Phoenix so everyday is a good day for ice cream here


----------



## Pepper (Nov 22, 2020)

Like Mark, for me there is no special day or season for ice cream.  The best day is every day.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 22, 2020)

No ice cream in the winter, and really, come to think of it, little to no ice cream over the course of summer.

Not big ice cream fans here.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2020)

Summer is for cones and winter is for bowls.

In the north, where I live, ice cream and frozen desserts were originally more common during the cold winter months than they were in the summer. 

_“There are many in this old world of ours who hold that things break about even for all of us. I have observed for example that we all get the same amount of ice. The rich get it in the summertime and the poor get it in the winter._ ~Bat Masterson”


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 22, 2020)

I have no will power with ice cream.


----------



## IrisSenior (Nov 22, 2020)

Ice cream on a warm summer day is good but not so great on a cold winter day. Please tell that to my hubby as he can eat ice cream 24/7. He just has it a night after I go to bed. Good for him.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

I guess I've mostly had ice cream in the hot summer months but now that I think of it I wouldn't be opposed to having a nice bowl in the winter either...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 22, 2020)

I like ice cream once in awhile and the season doesn't matter. My hubby eats it every single night at exactly 8 PM. He has done this for the past 40 years and he only changed the flavor 3 times.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

i eat ice cream year round. i don't care. i love ice cream. even when it's 10 below. lol!

come to think of it...i drink coffee year round too. i must be odd...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i eat ice cream year round. i don't care. i love ice cream. even when it's 10 below. lol!
> 
> come to think of it...i drink coffee year round too. i must be odd...


If you are odd then count me in the club also.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> If you are odd then count me in the club also.


ok


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

we'll need a treehouse now right?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> we'll need a treehouse now right?


For sure, stocked up with lots of ice cream and a coffee among other things


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 22, 2020)

I eat ice cream year round


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

well then welcome...

i'll be back...gotta run to pick up an order at the store


----------



## Don M. (Nov 22, 2020)

I've had an "addiction" to chocolate ice cream for about as long as I can remember.  Virtually every evening, about an hour after Supper, I dish out a couple of tablespoons of ice cream, no matter what the outdoor temperatures are.  I make sure to keep an extra container in the freezer, at all times, so I don't run out.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 22, 2020)

Just had a few bites of HEB's peppermint bark ice cream.  Still running a/c here in Houston so it seemed more like summer than fall.  Just me here so I can eat a few bites right out of the carton at a time.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 23, 2020)

Back in the late 70s while I was living in Michigan we had a very nice, glass fronted ice cream parlor in town.  As I recall, it was eat-in only and not inexpensive, but business was pretty brisk year round.


----------



## old medic (Nov 23, 2020)

LMAO... a few years back we had a snow storm going on and both crews headed to the Waffle House. I had already eaten so 
walked next door and grabbed an ice cream sandwich....
I came back, and stood outside the window at their seat, eating it......


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 23, 2020)

We have a homemade ice cream shop but someone told me it wasn't worth what it costs. I didn't figure it would be. The gal that owns it also has a chiropractic practice on the corner and she's lousy at that.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2020)

We buy ice cream from an out-of-town dairy outlet that's open all-year-round. My most recent favourites are pumpkin-pie, and key-lime pie. I'm still mourning the loss of my all-time favourite, grape, from an outlet here in the city


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 23, 2020)

grape ice cream? sounds odd. lol!

my favorite is chocolate marshmallow.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> grape ice cream? sounds odd. lol!
> 
> my favorite is chocolate marshmallow.


It was delicious!
My hubby loves Death By Chocolate .. or anything chocolate.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2020)

Year round. There's no difference unless you're eating it outside in winter. Like @old medic,    
For many years I loved chocolate but now I prefer vanilla, coffee, or caramel.


----------



## Pecos (Nov 23, 2020)

I am a vanilla guy and eat some every day. If I have trouble going back to sleep in the middle of the night, a few spoons of vanilla will set me straight and I go back to sleep.

 What doesn't taste good in the winter is beer. Wine, sherry, and whiskey were created for winter.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2020)

I am eating ice cream, as we "speak".  My stomach never goes near the calendar, and my brain enjoys it, so we have it year round.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 23, 2020)

They've always known the truth


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2020)




----------

